# Choosing the right E-Collar - HELP PLEASE!!!!



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

I am trying to select the right/best training collar for my 6-month old chocolate lab pup. This will be my first training experience so I'm thinking that getting a collar with the most setting variables will be the best- allowing me the most options. Other than this making the collar, perhaps, more expensive than some other options, is there anything wrong with this line of thinking?

The primary brand I've been looking at is Tritronics and I'm pretty sure I'll get one of the G2 models. Since the Pro 500 is only $70 more than the Pro 100 & Pro 200 models, and it provides 18 levels of both Nick and continuous stimulation, it's the one I've been leaning towards.

DT has some slightly less expensive models and one of them offers 60 levels of stimulation! For some reason, though, I have a feeling the Tritronics (made in the USA) is a better product and that 60 levels is just TOO many- the difference between them being SO SLIGHT. Is this right or am I way off base?

I will be training my pup to retrieve both waterfowl and upland (Dove & Quail mostly) and he'll be going with me to a tracking school in February to learn blood tracking. We have acess to a 13,000 acres South Texas ranch where we hunt and play all year round, so I'm leaning towards the longer (1 mile) range models.

Can I get some suggestions on which models might be best for my situation and a little explanation of WHY that model would be better than one of the ones I've listed? Any hints on where to get one as inexpensively as possible would be GREAT! I've been offered the Pro 500 G2 for $470 to my door- is that as good a deal as I think it is?

Thanks in advance!

Nick 
Austin, TX


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

First off I would not use anything but a TT collar(based on long experience with them and their reliability and service). The 500 is the Rolls royce of the line, no argument, but if $$$ is a consideration go to www.collarclinic.com and check out the used ones. CC stands behind their stuff and is good to deal with.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

TT is as good as it gets. The 500 will do everything you need. PM roxie from Moose Creek retrievers. He will get you a good deal on one.
Mike


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I would lean towards the TT as well. The 500 is nice, but as a practical matter most folks end up using the momentary feature more often and could get by fine with a TT Pro 200. On that note, if you're price conscious, the Flyway has the same features (notwithstanding the tone) as the 200 and is cheaper.


----------



## prophet (Mar 2, 2005)

I would also go with TT I have had my Flyway Special for approx. 8 yrs & never a problem. I'm waiting for mine to break so I can get the G2
________
MEDICAL MARIJUANA GROW


----------



## The Wojo's (Jan 28, 2006)

Tritronics is good but in my opinion Dogtra is just as good and we have used them both. I don't share the opinion that the reduced price = reduced quality where the Dogtra is concerned. You really can't go wrong with either of these 2 brands for quality and it all boils down to which one fits your needs better. 

Gundogsupply.com has some good articles comparing collars/features etc.

I think $470(including tax and shipping) is a pretty good price and will be hard to beat.

You may want to see what Lion Country Supply has for prices and they usually have $ off coupons in their catalogs.

Michele


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Gotta speak up for my SportDog. Absolutely love it. Completely waterproof and submersible when the models say they are. I use to put the transmitter on a lanyard around my neck and pup would wear the collar and we'd both go swimming together. They are less expensive but the quality doesn't take a hit. And I can't say enough about their customer service. I also really like the fact that the transmitters are small and contoured to fit nicely in the palm of your hand. Pretty much everyone I meet who has or has used a SportDog loves them. Mine is currently out on loan and the guy is sold on it. I recommended one to a customer where I work who just wanted it for hiking, etc. and he loves it. My dad has one, had a charging problem, and they sent him a new one ASAP. Mine held a charge well. Just generally didn't have a problem and really liked how it worked. My model (the lowest, 400) has 8 levels on a thumb dial, easy to turn. Momentary or continuous and I really like the tone feature. 

That about sums it up. 

Kourtney


----------



## Chris Ellinger (Sep 13, 2005)

DOGTRA... I have the 1700NCP and love it!


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

TriTronics has a long history of dependable products and great customer service. I have tried most other brands and keep going back to TriTronics. (Dogtra is a real close second.)


----------



## ChrisRobt (Apr 5, 2005)

My 4 y/o Flyway Special recently needed a new battery so I ordered one from TT. The folks at TT were wonderful and the batteries arrived when expected. I installed the batteries but after about a week noticed that the collar would not hold a charge. I called TT and they told me to send them the collar and they would fix it for $125 minus the $50 cost of the batteries. They sent me a brand new collar!!! Needless to say, I am very pleased with TT and my Flyway Special (now I can turn it on at the collar).

One of my training buddies (the one with the "over the hill" Golden from another thread) just purchased a refurbished TT 200 from a FT friend for $125; I think she got a good deal.


----------



## blackpowder (Jun 29, 2005)

I started with the TT sport 60s. Then I bought a TT pro 500 G2 and absolutely LOVE it! You will love what you do with so many intensity levels. I personally like the option of having all levels in momentary and continuous, because I decide on the spot what I need and its all right there at my finger tips. I would not trade this collar for anything and really wish that when I started out that someone had told me to spend the extra cash and buy the 500. If money is an issue, you might consider the Flyway Special. It's the same as the Pro 100 except that it doesn't have the tone button and its about $100 cheaper. Good luck!


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

I had a Dogtra 1200 and now a 1700 NCP 2 dogger - love the LED readout on this one. Very durable, holds a charge FOREVER, and one of my big plusses - small size - we hunt 60 plus days a year, so it's around my neck alot and doesn't get in the way...


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

*e-collar*

tt has got my vote hands down. have used dogtra and like them but want to stay with one brand. client bought a sport dog last year and had problems with leaking seals, sport dog sent him a box of additional collars until they fixed the problem. i heard s/d has the best warranty in the business.


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a Dogtra 1700 NCP. Quality product.


----------

